# Trip to the Lake



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

Planning to leave Sunday for a trip to the lake. I've been looking forward to this since the beginning of summer and now the "whatif's" are back. What if I have an accident? What if my stomach acts up and I end up sittin on the toilet in the RV for 3 days? On and on it goes. We are going with some other family members some of whom are kids. There will be a lot of commotion (?sp) which always upsets me. Something which should be fun now has me wondering if I should be going....But I will go anyway. I keep trying not to let IBS run my life but it is a constant battle. Please wish me luck this weekend.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Load up on your drammamine (sorry, I can't spell!), be thankful you have an RV with a toilet in it, and be proud of yourself for not letting IBS stop you from doing what you want to do. Have fun!


----------

